# Baker21 & dooka vs Daimler Double Six (XJ Series 3).....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all........:wave:

Well it's been a while since myself or Rob have posted anything up on DW let alone complete a write-up and as I have now signed up for another year with DW, we thought we would start the first write-up of 2013 with a true 'classic' with a twist........:thumb:

So, a little bit of background first on this car, I was asked last year about giving some TLC to a car that had been off the road in a garage for around 12 years in Germany...........:doublesho

Naturally I provided some information and thought nothing of it, next thing I know the car has been trailered over from Germany, mechanically put back to a ship shape condition and on it's way to dooka HQ for a 'Double D' dooka Detail........:thumb:

Now we had only seen some poor images of the car and really had no idea what we were letting ourselves in for but agreed to do what we could over a weekend to try and breathe some life back into the Daimler...........

The car was dropped off at dooka HQ on Friday evening and on the following cold Saturday morning, the car was rolled out of the unit and looked as follows:





































All the way from Heilbronn, Stuttgart:



















Classic sticker:





































That's right check out the Arthur Dailey in car phone:



















Now these are some 'proper' switches:














































'Old School' ashtrays and Phone:























































Now that is a 'Phone Box':




























As you can see this has some lovely touches too it and on the surface it looks like it's not in that bad condition considering it's age.

With plenty to be getting on with, we started the detail..........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

*Day One:*

First problem of the detail was Rob had left the buckets outside over night but on the plus side, we had found some wheel trims for the Daimler:










After we had sorted the buckets out, I got cracking on the wheels:










Megs Wheel Brightener was applied, agitated and then rinsed.

Megs APC was applied to the tyres and scrubbed with a Vikan Tyre Brush.

Then the wheels were given an application of Iron-X:










Meanwhile Rob was going around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attending to all the shuts, etc:




























Rinsing along the way:










The whole car was then rinsed and then foamed:



















While this was left to dwell I agitated the Iron-X with an AG Wheel brush:



















This was then rinsed:










Next up the car was washed using the 2BM with the famous dooka Woolie Wash Pad:










Pad Pose:










Rob used one of our smaller dooka Woolie Wash Pads for the sills:










The car was then rinsed:










Before we clayed the car we covered it in AS Tardis, which was then rinsed off after 10 mins dwell time:










Next up the car was clayed using different clays and lubricants:




























This was then rinsed off:










Pausing for a moment, it was time to take a call on the new 'iPhone 6':










The car was then moved inside, the heating put on and all the inspection lamps illuminated to get some feeling back into our bodies as it was pretty chilly outside.........

The car was then dried with various waffle weave and uber drying towels:




























Then it was time to see just how bad the paintwork was:
































































:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

So as you can see the car had clearly been cleaned over it's time and it didn't look too promising as we got our machines out and wondered how many stages the car would need to bring it up to an except-able level.........:buffer:

I decided to start on the tailgate and had the following to deal with:










As you can see there were some nasty RDS marks that wouldn't be removed within this detail as the time wasn't there but after some long worked sets on the Makita with a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 the paintwork looked as follows:



















I then hit the same area again to knock back even more marks leaving the large RDS marks:










50/50:



















Rob and I have had some great results with the 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and Megs 205 if you work the polish long and this paintwork seemed to also be responding well........:buffer:

Meanwhile Rob was cracking on with the bonnet on the Flex with a Lake Country Polishing Pad and some Megs 101:




























Checking his work as he went along:










Rob moved onto the Passenger Front Wing - Before:










After:



















50/50:




























Again some deeper RDS marks remained but we were restoring the colour and depth back to the Daimler over two stages of machining, three in some areas and with time ticking we had to push on.

Rob moved onto the lower section of the Passenger Front Wing - Before:




























50/50:





































Moving onto the Passenger Front Door - Before:



















During:










50/50:



















Meanwhile I had now completed the boot lid but some deeper RDS marks remained, a great improvement though:










I then started to make my way down the front of the car, on the Rear Driver's Wing - 50/50:



















Moving onto the lower section of the same wing - Before:



















During - Handle problems on the Makita here:





































After:










50/50:



















Finishing the front section of the same wing:



















Then moving onto the Rear Driver's Door - Before:



















50/50:




























After:



















Rob meanwhile was keeping the pad clean as he progressed:










Then deciding to change to the faithful 3M Yellow Polishing Pad:










Then demonstrating how easy it is to get your legs under the Daimler:










Next up for me was the Driver's Door - Before:



















50/50:










After:




























Rob was then onto the Passenger Rear Wing and using the lighting to his advantage - Before:



















After:



















Onto the lower half of the same wing - Before:










After:










We had noticed a few things on the car that needed some attention, one of which were the Front Indicators which were suffering from water ingress - Before:










After:










I was then onto the Front Driver's Wing - Before:



















During:























































After:



















Now onto the top half of the same wing:




























Rob getting arty with his angles:



















Rob then moved onto the Roof, again using the new lighting to his advantage - Before:



















During:










After:



















I then decided to finish my half of the bonnet but also removed the Jaguar off the bonnet - During:




























I then thought I would show Rob how to machine this bonnet the easy way:




























Rob decided to make use of the Jaguar being off the bonnet:



















Meanwhile Rob was completing the C-Pillars - Before:










After:










Onto the last machine area of the day, the lower sills:



















The Jaguar popped up again:










With all the polishing done, we dusted the car with a dooka Woolie Duster and then IPA'd the whole car.

We had sourced a touch up pen from the local Jaguar Dealer and Rob then became Tony Hart, going around the car attending to all the stone chips, etc:




























That was then the end of the first day and we left the Jaguar alone for the night..............:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Day Two:*

Straight in there today and I started on the exhausts which I didn't have much hope for - Before:



















After:




























While in that area, I straightened up one of the Rear Fog Lamps - Before:










After:










Next job was to tackle the wheel weights that had remained on the wheels after the cleaning process yesterday, to make this easier I applied to AS Tardis onto some tissue and left to dwell on each wheel weight sticker residue:










Rob then decided we would go with some AF Tripple via the DA:










I decided that the Rear Lamps needed to be sorted so un-screwed them from the housing and decided to machine polish them - Before:










Because the Lenses had reflector divides on the back of them, laying them on a flat surface wasn't working so I had to improvise - During:














































Rob was still messing with the Jaguar:



















After:









After I had finished with the bonnet and Rob had put the Jaguar down, I decided to see if I could scrub it up to a better standard - Before:




























G-Technic M1 with a Megs Triple Brush:










After:




























And replaced so Rob couldn't mess with it anymore:










Rob decided to tackle the interior, which was looking grubby - Before:





































Getting the 'steam' on - During,














































A lot of dirt was being released from the leather:



















A quick wipe down of the Rear Parcel Shelf:










50/50:




























After:










Meanwhile I continued with the G-Techinc M1 attending to the Boot Trim - Before:



















After:



















Then onto the Front Grille - Before:



















After:



















Also the Head Lamp bezels - Before:



















After:



















I also decided to bring some gloss back to the door sill plates - Before:



















After:



















I then moved onto dressing the bumper trim with some AG Rubber and Vinyl Care:



















AS Highstyle was applied to the tyres:



















Moving onto cleaning the windows and there appeared to be some dirt on the inside of the rear screen:



















*The Results:*














































































































































































































































































































































Here is a walk around video:






And that's it.............

If you have made it this far then apologies for the pictures, we may have gone a little OTT on this one but this was one of our more enjoyable details to date.

The Damiler was collected the next day and will be on it's way back to Germany shortly to be sold with only 24,000 km's on the clock........:driver:

The Daimler really needed another 2 days on it to bring it up to the next level but for around 35 man hours between us we feel that it's a marked improvement........:thumb:

Thanks as always to Rob for the 'Polishing Anthems' the banter and the laughs, it's always a pleasure...........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Superb! Great work & write up


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work chaps :thumb: Interior transformation tops of the detail nicely.
Bit disappointed not to see 'man at C & A' rocking a sheepskin coat though


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great stuff as always lads!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quality work! So good 50 50's there


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work:argie::thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work on that motor. Looks 10 times better.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Crracking job guys :buffer: thanks for sharing a great write up:thumb:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Great car and what a great job you guys did!
loved reading that write up!

Did you clean the engine bay?
It looks insanely complicated in there,


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Great write up as usual. 

Awesome work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work there, nice write up too :thumb:.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work guys, gotta enjoy working on these big cats.:thumb:


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

What steamcleaner dó you use?


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

Odd question but what's the difference between the Silverline and Makita rotary? I have the Silverline and it looks identical in every way to your Makita


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work guys, enjoyed the write up


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work chaps, looks much better and in fantastic condition for its age!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Great work chaps :thumb: Interior transformation tops of the detail nicely.
> Bit disappointed not to see 'man at C & A' rocking a sheepskin coat though


Good to hear from you Nick and nice to see you posting more on this forum showing your work, all looks spot on from what I have briefly seen..........:buffer:

No C&A on this detail but we will try and put something in for the future to keep you happy...........:wave:



ADW111S said:


> Great car and what a great job you guys did!
> loved reading that write up!
> 
> Did you clean the engine bay?
> It looks insanely complicated in there,


We decided that we would spend more time covering up items in the engine bay than cleaning it, so took the decision to spend the time on the paintwork and interior, which I think was the right choice..........:thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work guys, gotta enjoy working on these big cats.:thumb:


Thanks Rob and shame I wasn't around on your visit to dooka HQ, I am sure we will meet up at some point..........:thumb:

Nice easy panels on this motor apart from the bonnet but the unique opening made it a little easier than most..........:thumb:



Victor said:


> What steamcleaner dó you use?


Nilfisk, cracking little steamer:

http://www.idealo.co.uk/compare/1276214/nilfisk-steamtec-5ih.html



Ramigojag said:


> Odd question but what's the difference between the Silverline and Makita rotary? I have the Silverline and it looks identical in every way to your Makita


While it may look the same there are some big differences, the motor and speed controller are very different as is the trigger mechanism...........:buffer:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice tun around, I do miss my old jag's, I guess the owner couldn't decide if he wanted a Jag or a Daimler


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic write up and terrific transformation. Nice to see the old boy getting down and dirty too.
Well done lads and look forward to your next instalment.
Gordon.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking work, excellent writeup:thumb:


----------



## dan80 (Feb 25, 2013)

my first post on here! the car it look amazing and i love the arthur daily car phone


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dan80 said:


> my first post on here! the car it look amazing and i love the arthur daily car phone


Welcome to DW and thanks for taking the time to post...........:wave:


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow! You attention to detail is infectious! I wish I had something that grubby to transform, OCD detailing at its best! Thanks for the amazing pics


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well you certainly revived that, well done lads.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work, looks stunning.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That was an epic write up. Nice to see after all the teasers on Facebook.

Pleasing change in the paintwork. Stunning colour after the 'enhancement'. Stunning car all round to be honest.

Some excellent 50/50's as well not just on the paint work but the leather cleaned up a treat as well. I was impressed with how the chrome work came up, fair bit of grime to remove.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> That was an epic write up. Nice to see after all the teasers on Facebook.
> 
> Pleasing change in the paintwork. Stunning colour after the 'enhancement'. Stunning car all round to be honest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments and we ended up spending a fair amount of time on the interior and chrome as it makes all the difference to the final finish..........:thumb:

I think its safe to say we could have spent double the time and more on both paintwork and interior but you have to fulfill the owner's requirements and hopefully this will enable them to sell it on with little hassle..........:car:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Abso-bloody-lutely fantastic work guys, that looks amazing


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Outstanding Work!!!

My congratulations!!!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Crackin' job on a proper motor car :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments and we ended up spending a fair amount of time on the interior and chrome as it makes all the difference to the final finish..........:thumb:
> 
> I think its safe to say we could have spent double the time and more on both paintwork and interior but you have to fulfill the owner's requirements and hopefully this will enable them to sell it on with little hassle..........:car:


I don't think I could spend enough time on it.

I agree with the little things making all the difference especially the chrome on the Jaag.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Barge-tastic.... what a shame it's going back to Germany..... :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

fantastic work and write up, always enjoy reading about your work!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing job, bet the owner was well chuffed with it


----------



## D-Boy (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome job and write up guys!! Steam cleaner did a great job on the interior.....Skateboard could do with some new grip tape though hee hee


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Stunning work chaps :thumb:

Loved reading this:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Fantastic write up and terrific transformation. Nice to see the old boy getting down and dirty too.
> Well done lads and look forward to your next instalment.
> Gordon.


Cheeky sod ..



D-Boy said:


> Awesome job and write up guys!! Steam cleaner did a great job on the interior.....Skateboard could do with some new grip tape though hee hee


That board is around 15 years old, with old Death Box tape, everything needs replacing, I just use it to wizz around the studio ..


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Really nice job there guys. It refreshing to see an older car that's being brought back up to scratch as opposed to a brand new car that looks like new after a clean.

Great write up too. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job and write up :thumb:

good to see you's back posting again


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

absolutely awesome detail, one of my favourite jaguars..:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> Cracking job and write up :thumb:
> 
> good to see you's back posting again


Hopefully, we will have a few more soon, been too long since we have posted anything of interest ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gatman said:


> Amazing job, bet the owner was well chuffed with it


I hope so and to be honest we await to hear some feedback from Germany..........



ImDesigner said:


> Really nice job there guys. It refreshing to see an older car that's being brought back up to scratch as opposed to a brand new car that looks like new after a clean.
> 
> Great write up too. :thumb:


Agreed on that one, it's great doing newer cars but there is something refreshing about spending time on something like this that brings it back to life..........:buffer:



dooka said:


> Hopefully, we will have a few more soon, been too long since we have posted anything of interest ..


Next write-up coming along next week.......:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Beautiful car and fantastic results!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

incredible !!! love the details.....:thumb:


----------



## TonyJones (Mar 10, 2013)

Fantastic work guys!


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

If ever a car deserved such treatment, it's that one. You've got to admire anyone who bought a British luxo-barge in Germany in the 80s.


----------



## jimbatt (May 13, 2009)

Stunning. Lovely big motor! :thumb:


----------

